# Pipelight



## cookiemonster (Aug 27, 2013)

Are there any plans to port pipelight to FreeBSD?


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't think I (or many other people) have ever actually seen Silverlight in the wild and I also assumed that the Mono Moonlight project would have sufficed. However I guess Silverlight 5 is not supported.

It does look quite interesting how they have done this and IMO emulators/wine is a lot more encapsulated (and up to date) than the Linux emulation. This would be quite a cool solution to get Flash working too (for the last few years of its life at least).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 27, 2013)

Silverlight is already dead. Microsoft has dropped it. Its only major user is Netflix who will drop it as soon as some HTML5 stuff is standardized (this year?). It's all pointless.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 27, 2013)

I saw Silverlight in use just recently.  The city has a GIS mapping application, all written in Silverlight.  Amusingly, it sometimes fails with mysterious errors in IE9, but works in Firefox.

No idea what they plan to do when Silverlight finally goes away.  However, like Flash or IE6, that will probably take years to happen.

In the meantime, a VM running Windows works.  Having Pipelight as an alternative would not be a bad thing.  Asking on the freebsd-ports mailing list would be the way to find out if others are working on it.


----------



## callado (Jul 21, 2015)

I am back to FreeBSD and I have installed the emulators/pipelight binary with pkg(8) in order to use Flash. Finally I've got it working, but two comments can be useful for others. It is recommended (may be it could be added to the install script) to run `pipelight-plugin --update` as root at first, as without that Pipelight was not able to download Flashplayer at all, due to a new version. Thereafter at the first start of Firefox the plugin has been downloaded, but hasn't worked. After closing Firefox the pluginreg.dat file in the ~/.mozilla/firefox/[Default profile name] had to be deleted. Now it works great.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2015)

Just in time for you as Firefox has dropped all support for Flash, too.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 21, 2015)

Firefox didn't completely drop support for Flash, though it and all other browsers should IMO as it's a mess. They only blocked all but the most recent version by default. Not sure how that affects the Linux Flash plugin on FreeBSD as I don't and won't use it. There are some instances where a user may need it such as a few government websites that use it and refuse to update to better technology for whatever reason.


----------

